# A Couple New Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a Redhorse Sucker and a Baby Striper...Just painted them today and only have a coat of clear lacquer so far...No E-Tex yet. Will post finished products.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Both really nice patterns, can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

amazing!! you do awesome work!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You are knocking out some excellent paint work!


----------

